# Drug test and E/M



## cpccat (Jan 9, 2017)

Just picked up account for Dr doing drug test for pain and opioid management. He is billing 99204 (new) and a urine dug screen. DX using F11.20 for E/M and Z79.899 for G0477 (2017 code to be 80305).
Can understand OV charge for new patients, but what about established. I cannot find any information in LCD or online.
Can you bill a E/M and drug test on same day?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 9, 2017)

yes as long as the criteria for a significant E&M is met.  However do not use the F11.20 code for patients that do not have a documented drug addition to non prescribed opiates.  If they are taking the drugs as instructed for long term pain relief the use the Z79.891 for long term therapeutic opiate use.  You would never use these two codes together.  If your patient is a drug addict for opiates then your provider would not prescribe opiates for pain relief long term.  If the only reason the patient presented to the office was for a requested drug test to be sure they are maintaining compliance then there will probably not be an E&M to be charged.  However if the provider documents an examination that is pertinent and also decides to get the drug test then yes you may bill for both.


----------



## cpccat (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you.
Would a 25 mod be required?
does 80305 require a QW mod?


----------



## erinal (Feb 2, 2017)

cpccat said:


> Thank you.
> Would a 25 mod be required?
> does 80305 require a QW mod?



A 25 modifier is not required for the E&M.

Yes the 80305 does require the QW modifier


----------



## hjmjuarez (Jan 4, 2018)

*Z51.81*

Would z51.81 need to be added when using z79.891 or can z79.891 be billed alone?



mitchellde said:


> yes as long as the criteria for a significant e&m is met.  However do not use the f11.20 code for patients that do not have a documented drug addition to non prescribed opiates.  If they are taking the drugs as instructed for long term pain relief the use the z79.891 for long term therapeutic opiate use.  You would never use these two codes together.  If your patient is a drug addict for opiates then your provider would not prescribe opiates for pain relief long term.  If the only reason the patient presented to the office was for a requested drug test to be sure they are maintaining compliance then there will probably not be an e&m to be charged.  However if the provider documents an examination that is pertinent and also decides to get the drug test then yes you may bill for both.


----------

